# A must see for Star Wars fans!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm a huge geek!! You gotta see this!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Dork!! grew up with the original Star Wars Trilogy. As far as I'm concerned, the new ones aren't as good. Although for the new ones I have only seen the 4th or I guess it is really the first..


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL!!!!! Thanks Mish


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Dork!! grew up with the original Star Wars Trilogy. As far as I'm concerned, the new ones aren't as good. Although for the new ones I have only seen the 4th or I guess it is really the first..


You can't even call yourself a Star Wars fan if you haven't seen them all!! So, don't even try to pretend to be a geek!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Not only have I seen them all, I own multiple copies of them all, as well as books, fan fiction, encyclopedias, ect.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Not only have I seen them all, I own multiple copies of them all, as well as books, fan fiction, encyclopedias, ect.


We may be soul mates. hehe


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have seen all of them and have copies. A good time is watching them with the grand kids.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Since you are mention Star Wars, some of you may remember Leonard Nimoy who played Spock on Star Trek ( Old TV series ) is Dying of Cancer probably doesn't have much time left.
Star Trek's Leonard Nimoy suffering from 'chronic obstructive pulmonary disease' | Mail Online


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Are we going to start a Star Wars vs. Star Trek war here?!! hehe
It is sad that that Spockman is sick!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow Mish. A Rick Roll? Using Star Wars? I suppose you abuse children too, pick on little retarded kids, throw shit at blind people. Real nice...:-D


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Wow Mish. A Rick Roll? Using Star Wars? I suppose you abuse children too, pick on little retarded kids, throw shit at blind people. Real nice...:-D


Hehe I drown puppies too!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

boo
I was told I have to have more than 5 characters to respond so here it my real response

boo you freekin basard

Please pick a real prepper subject to post


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MR, you know you love me!! How can you not!!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Star Trek Fan here!! Like Star Wars but Kirks the man!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As George Bush said;

Fool me once, shame on...shame on you, a fool me - ya can't get get fooled again.

I'll not be clicking on another thing shared by this crazy woman.

That is the second time she got me, and there won't be a third time. :roll:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Crazy?!! I'm offended!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Star Trek Fan here!! Like Star Wars but Kirks the man!!


Placed on "Ignore" list. hehe


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Crazy?!! I'm offended!!


Why, because I didn't say _psychotic_?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Why, because I didn't say _psychotic_?


Any bets on the third time I fool you?!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> As George Bush said;
> 
> Fool me once, shame on...shame on you, a fool me - ya can't get get fooled again.
> 
> ...


Face it Denton, she will get you again. And you have to admit, she is funny as hell.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is the ever lasting prank! You'll be scared to click on my vids/links for weeks...hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish,
Time to change your avatar. Maybe Princess Leia or Chewbacca.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Mish,
> Time to change your avatar. Maybe Chewbacca.


That would work.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mish,
> Time to change your avatar. Maybe Princess Leia or Chewbacca.


Leia is HOT.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

She's gettin old now.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

yea, but back in the day..........


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The sad part is she is 4 yrs younger than me. :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The avatar she currently has is the one that seems to fit her personality, doesn't it?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I like getting tricked by hotties...it makes me feel special. 

Not window-licking short bus special either....but more of the "I get a tickle in my pink parts" special.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Here ya go!! You gotta love that slave outfit from Return of the Jedi!! HOT!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Here ya go!! You gotta love that slave outfit from Return of the Jedi!! HOT!!


Excellent Mishie!

But promise me Chewbacca next time! :-o


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Excellent Mishie!
> 
> But promise me Chewbacca next time! :-o


You like them hairy, huh?! I don't judge!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I like getting tricked by hotties...it makes me feel special.
> 
> Not window-licking short bus special either....but more of the "I get a tickle in my pink parts" special.


Smokin,

It's not often but I have no idea what to say about that!:shock:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> You like them hairy, huh?! I don't judge!!


For the second time today, I have no idea what to say about that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the slave outfit, but something is missing..... OH! restraints....... and whips, paddles, and... never mind. People just wouldn't understand.

It's all part of being prepared. You have to tie them first so they don't get hurt. (or get to hurt you)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> She's gettin old now.
> 
> View attachment 4273


 So are we


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be old when I quit aging - until then I will just keep getting older. A 5 year old is OLDER (than a three year old). I am older - than I was yesterday.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Diggin the new avatar Mish.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Star wars is a fun way to kill some movie time. Timeless one of a few you can watch over again. It worked .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I'll be old when I quit aging - until then I will just keep getting older. A 5 year old is OLDER (than a three year old). I am older - than I was yesterday.


Excellent point Paul. I've said it before and I'll say it again, You Sir, have got it down!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Slippy! It's just the way I live.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

always liked the vulcan nerve pinch both your vids were cool


----------

